# Remington 700 for sale



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

M700 ADL 270 Winchester with Sightron 3-12 scope. $400. PM for more details


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here’s a picture


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump


----------

